# Christian Bale Rumoured to Return as Batman in The Justice League Movie



## gokujr1000 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Please note that if you haven't seen the Dark Knight film series from beginning to end there may be spoilers.*



> Christian Bale is in talks to reprise his role as Batman in DC's upcoming Justice League movie, Christopher Nolan will oversee the project, and Man of Steel-helmer Zack Snyder will produce - and possibly direct - if a new report from Latino Review is to be believed.
> 
> The website claims that Nolan is now in charge of the entire DCU at Warner Bros., and is in discussions to act as a sort of Godfather to the project, as well as produce alongside Zack Snyder. The studio allegedly wants the film to be set in the same universe as Nolan's Dark Knight trilogy, which naturally means a return of Bale's Batman. Not only that, but Justice League would also tie in with Snyder's gritty Man of Steel, which means - you guessed it - Bale's Batman and Henry Cavill's Superman would appear in the same universe, in the same movie, at the same time...


 

*Source: *http://au.ign.com/articles/2013/03/04/report-bale-to-return-as-batman-in-justice-league


Because this is a rumour and will most likely in some way be addressed quite quickly I decided to post this just to get other people's thoughts and maybe start a quick discussion.

I honestly have no complaints against this bit of news if it's true. Bale is a great Bruce Wayne and Batman and Nolan definitely knows how to ground a comic book movie to reality.




Spoiler



The only disagreement I could at all have with this is that the Legend of Batman ended in The Dark Knight Rises with Batman 'dying' for the the citizens of Gotham and Bruce Wayne leaving to live a better life. The only way I could see the Justice League movie happening with Christian Bale would be if they could properly explain why he's returning and if in some way they show or hint that Joseph Gordon Levitt's character, Robin, had been protecting the city in Batman's absence.


----------



## Costello (Mar 4, 2013)

Nolan? Bale?
Please let this be true.


----------



## XDel (Mar 4, 2013)

Where is Michael Keaton and Tim Burton when you need them? :/


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Mar 4, 2013)

I think my head just exploded into candy... wait, let me check. Yup that is definitely delicious tasting grey matter I am now pressing against my keyboard.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 4, 2013)

You know, say what you will about Bale and his voice, but he's still a reeeeally good Batman. It'd be kind of weird to go on to see another Batman without him. I'm not saying it can't be done, but he's done it so much, done such an awesome job and has been in three movies....


----------



## Gahars (Mar 4, 2013)

XDel said:


> Where is Michael Keaton and Tim Burton when you need them?


 
Thankfully, nowhere to be found.

I can't say I'm too excited to hear this news. Now, I think Bale and Nolan did a great job in the Dark Knight trilogy, but that was all about presenting a grimmer, more grounded take on the Batman mythos. To transplant Bale's Batman and stick him in a team featuring members like a Martian and the King of Atlantis, fighting bad guys from space... I don't think it would really mesh. Plus, it would kind of fuck over his entire character arc from Rises.

WB, I know that none of your other superhero movies have done well, but you can't rely on the Batman crutch forever. Let Nolan and Bale go already and get your shit together. If you want to compete with the Avengers, you're going to have to bring your A game here.


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 4, 2013)

IMDB says no...


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope not, he was the sole reason to why I'm confused to why Batman doesn't have a voice changer in his suit. I never once thought that until I heard him say "I'm not the one wearing hockey pads" really badly.

That and he wasn't very good as Bruce Wayne or Batman (blah blah Kevin Conroy aced it blah blah)...he was good in some other films...some.

Nolan, I never felt he was as good as people made him out to be. I enjoyed Begins a lot, more now on repeated viewings. TDK...I did love that but on repeated viewings I've realised that if you take Heath Ledger out, that movie is nothing special. Rises...oh man I've said what I've said in the past and just forgetting it. Overall I find Nolan to be someone who spoils his movies by trying to put far too much wank in them and making them to be cleverer than what they actually are.



Gahars said:


> Thankfully, nowhere to be found.


I liked the first film, sure it made Joker into a crime boss before he fell into the chemicals (I'd rather go with the back story that he was normal guy who just got into bad situations until he fell and became fucked up) and Batman had a total disregard for human life it was a solid film.

Batman Returns though was one hell of a fuck up in every damn way. Also Tim Burton is so bad now as a director it's nearly laughable.

I'm OK with Keaton in the role.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2013)

George Clooney should be Batman. He was in the best Batman movies ever.


----------



## XDel (Mar 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Thankfully, nowhere to be found.
> 
> I can't say I'm too excited to hear this news. Now, I think Bale and Nolan did a great job in the Dark Knight trilogy, but that was all about presenting a grimmer, more grounded take on the Batman mythos. To transplant Bale's Batman and stick him in a team featuring members like a Martian and the King of Atlantis, fighting bad guys from space... I don't think it would really mesh. Plus, it would kind of fuck over his entire character arc from Rises.
> 
> WB, I know that none of your other superhero movies have done well, but you can't rely on the Batman crutch forever. Let Nolan and Bale go already and get your shit together. If you want to compete with the Avengers, you're going to have to bring your A game here.


 

 I'll admit, there were some elements of this new vision of Batman that I rather enjoyed... a lot.

But at the end of the day there was just too much that was inconsistent to hold me on. I felt like I was being sold another dumb action movie and well...

...I kind of like to avoid loop holes even in action films, but I guess you'll have that. Sadly the new Batman's have a TON of it.

 In regards to how to tried to make the Batman universe into a "real world" universe and how that might contrast with the Justice League...

....well I don't see how that very issue hasn't already plagued these very films. It's an interesting idea, but one that doesn't work out too well in the end.

Ok. going back to my Tim Burton Batman's again... (only 1 and 2 of course).


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2013)

Does anyone else think that DC is going about this the wrong way


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Mar 8, 2013)

Doesn't matter how TDKR ended. Bruce Wayne is more Batman than he is billionaire. A normal life wouldn't satisfy him for long. Every time he sees something bad, a crime here, a wrongdoing there, and he'll get fed up with it. That's why he became Batman in the first place, we was fed up with the crime and corruption and the bad guys never paying for it.

As for Blake, he'll probably take up the mantle of Nightwing instead of being the new Batman. He's a little too old to wear the Robin suit.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 8, 2013)

Christian Bale Batman... is best Batman


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 8, 2013)

Bad, bad, BAD move. 

Find someone totally new. The New Batman Arc should have no correlation to Nolan's films at all.


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 8, 2013)

Avengers? Stupid, but it worked somehow! For a Hollywood movie, pitting Captain America together with Iron Man was ok, adding the likes of Thor was then pushing it, and I certainly wasn't looking forward to the end result , but amazingly it all came together! Sssoooo, with new found optimism, let me ponder the thought of Bale/Nolan Batman teaming up with Superman and co:
No. Just.... no.


----------



## Chary (Mar 8, 2013)

So long as Joel Shumacher stays far, far away, this will be awesome.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, the Justice League comics have been shit for years now; so this is actually a fairly sound strategy; people who enjoy a bad Justice League movie are more likely to enjoy a terrible comic than anyone buying it right now. Hell, while we're at it let's bring Ryan Reynolds back as Green Lantern, no way that can go wrong twice in a row, right?

To be fair, though, the whole thing has been such a clusterfuck so far that I doubt the movie'll actually get made any time in the next decade, much less by 2015.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 16, 2013)

zack snyder is terrible. bad look for christian bale. 

anyone who says snyders is good...plz look at his movie ratings.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 16, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> zack snyder is terrible. bad look for christian bale.
> 
> anyone who says snyders is good...*plz look at his movie ratings*.


 
Well aren't you the budding film critic?

When can we look forward to_ At The Movies with Ebert and Narutofan_?


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't like this move if it is true. Bale played a good bruce wayne but a terrible batman. It reminded me of those youtube videos where somebody is claiming his dog can speak english but I know some people liked the nolan trilogy so I won't be too hatin' on it. I do question why a justice league movie is being made though.


----------

